# How about New Delhi ?



## samairawtsn (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it Easy To have A Good house In metro cities in India ? How about New Delhi ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

No very costly in metro cheep outside


----------



## kaushik87 (May 26, 2013)

samairawtsn said:


> Is it Easy To have A Good house In metro cities in India ? How about New Delhi ?


depends....im from delhi, and i find it comfortable n easy there (dont ask y im here). by depend i mean the place u choose to stay in delhi. The really good areas have rent for about 40,000 for 2 bedroom.
In good areas about 25,000 for 2 bedroom.

and , if u intend to buy one in delhi then it is expensive. In south delhi (the best place) a 2 BHK will be nowhere less than 1.25 crore. This is the least.


----------



## SSHARMA (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi .. It depends what you are looking for and budget. visit 

good luck


----------



## jennymom (Jul 15, 2013)

Delhi is very very crowded. You will experience the so called "cultural shock" vey fast. Hopefully you learn fast enough but otherwise that it is a good place to live.It is more expensive than lower tier cities.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prefer Mumbai .. Mumbai is the best city where you can find good people and affordable houses ..
I used to live in Mumbai and it was a nice and memorable experience. 
Still miss mumbai


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

preeti22 said:


> Prefer Mumbai .. Mumbai is the best city where you can find good people and affordable houses ..
> I used to live in Mumbai and it was a nice and memorable experience.
> Still miss mumbai


Delhi is good and cheaper than mumbai.


----------



## ramkmrt1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Metro is not costly and its facilities are so good and comfortable.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Delhi is good and cheaper than mumbai.


I dont think so., Delhi is the capital so the prices are tend to be high


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

preeti22 said:


> I dont think so., Delhi is the capital so the prices are tend to be high


Since Delhi is capital it is cheaper. Check the petrol price in Delhi and compare with Mumbai .


----------

